# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  bad to train biceps n tricep after chest & back day ????

## flyguy6661

so who here thinks its a bad idea to train arms the day after youve trained chest/back as there your secondary muscles in that day ???? or is it fine to do so ? im on cycle if that makes it any better for recovery purposes ?

----------


## marcus300

How can you train chest and back correctly in the same workout? 

I could never do that

----------


## flyguy6661

basically at the moment im doing some power/strength training but my arms are lagging so 1 day a week i want to throw in an arm day, im not training too intence and workouts are for only 40 minutes like i said not too worrid about mass gains more strength however i do want to add a little mass to arms so heres my split atm
monday: push exercies so 5 sets bench press, 5 sets barbell shoulder press both in the cage and 5 sets weighted dips reps vary from 1-5
tuesday: pull exercieses so 5 sets weighted lat pull ups, 5 sets quarter deadlifts in the cage 5 reps just isolating back, 5 sets bent over rows 
wednesday: legs big session lasting about 70 minutes
thursday: push exericses again and work on some close grip back exercises for rhomboids etc
friday: arms high to low reps
im not looking for mass gains more strength and find this programme is helping especially with my bench press but i would like to try add some size to arms

----------


## flyguy6661

bump

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Yeah chest and back... IMO this is not the best, however I'm sure my routine isn't either. I work arms by them selves as I didn't get a good enough pump from doing them with chest and/or back days. I do chest then back then shoulders, then legs then arms then a day of cardio. The legs day is in there to give my tri's a break from the shoulder routine since they are used to help with most shoulder exercises. Rest rest rest I understand your on gear but IMO rest and diet are key to gaining mass. If you don't get enough rest for each muscle then your starting from ground zero every time you workout.... Just my 2 cents...

----------


## tdoe11

Monday = chest

Tuesday = shoulders

Wednesday = back

Thursday = arms

Friday = legs

Every day I KILL the body part I'm working. I don't have a set or reps schedule. "Usually" I do around 5-6 sets per exercise. Always start high reps and pyramid up to 1-3 reps super heavy. Them break it back down with as many as reps as possible per set. Sometimes 4 exercises, sometimes 7 exercises. Depends on how I'm feeling. Don't be focused on exactly 10 reps, focus on the burn and cranking out 5 more reps per set with good form.

----------


## Back In Black

OP with all the cycles you have ran you should really have this figured out by now!

----------


## Euroholic

> How can you train chest and back correctly in the same workout? 
> 
> I could never do that


Arnie use to do it super set chest and back the ultimate pump!!!!!!!!

----------


## ac guy

I used to superset chest and back, then i turned 40. Lol. And why would you workout, but not intensely? Seems like waste to leave the gym with gas left in the tank.

----------


## flyguy6661

so we saying lets go for it then ??? altho today wasnt back and chest it was push exercises so 5 sets bench, 3 sets shoulder press, 3 sets crossovers and 5 sets laterall raises, its cool to go smash some tricep/bicep tomorow ?

----------

